# Outlaws



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I am looking for some 28in outlaws for sale


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

you sure you want 28"s? what width?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Just outlaws or radials?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Spout I was gonna stick with the factory 12in wheels unless there reason not to. Was thinking 9.5 to 10 in the front and 11 or 12 in the rear. But I am open for suggestions 

Whats the with radials they offer now, better for street riding or something? 

Been out of this atv stuff for awhile.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

radials are smoother.. not as aggresive. I've ran 28"s and they're rougher. 12"s are fine that's all looks. I'd do 9.5 all the way.. let me look arond I'll holler when I find something. heck, I may have some in the addick. 


It all depends on how nasty and deep you want to go and what you want to break. lol really!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Fury,, do you still have your Teryx?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I was wondering if 9.5 would work all around---tall and skinny seems like it would look good


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

won't throw as much mud on you either!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Fury,, do you still have your Teryx?


Teryx is sold, have a new polaris ranger 900


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> Teryx is sold, have a new polaris ranger 900


Always be care with reverse in a mudhole, dont stomp on it or reverse in a bind. The reverse chains are weak


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

look at the mega mayhems in a 28x9x12...lighter, cheaper and in my opinion a much better tire for the money..i run them and they are SICK...


----------



## TXGRANDSLAM (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a couple of 28 outlaws I have either skinny wide combo or skinnys all the way around.. Tires are used but in great condition.. I live in country only concrete is my garage.. Pm me if interested.. I have full set that are 28-9.5/ 12 for the front and 28-12.5/12 for rear mounted on black SS wheels not sure the exact model wheels are I think 212!! Pm me for price


----------

